# Just Pixie



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Here is a few pics of Pixie in the garden, enjoying the sunshine....


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

She is beautiful and grown so lovely. I see a vernon too pixie is gonna look like a giant compared to mr darcy next week!! Daisy said she wants to play with her bud when she is better


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow she has grown and a very red like you said! Shes still gorgeous


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

omg she is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I want both of them please ??????


----------



## crawlin (May 25, 2010)

aww she is cute


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

michele said:


> I want both of them please ??????


hahaha your'd soon give them back when they are both up to no good!! lol


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

She is just so, so cute! I love her face!!! She has grown, hasn't she! Beautiful girl!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

She has the cutest face!! Gorgeous!!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

TLI said:


> She is just so, so cute! I love her face!!! She has grown, hasn't she! Beautiful girl!



Shes going thru that little body, long leg stage. I cant wait for her to fill out a bit. She has got the prettiest little face tho x


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Great pics and Pixie looks great


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

So sweet.She is just lovely.And yes she is red now.


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Look at her perfect little face and head! WAY too cute! I love her!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aw she's such a pretty little girl!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Could she be any cuter?! I love her little snout :love2:


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

What a cutie pie!!
She's growing into a lovely wee lady.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

shes just gorgeous x


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

Nice pictures!


----------



## Elle.Bee (Mar 16, 2010)

She's gorgeous!! Great photos


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Pixie is such a lovely little Chi!
So fun to watch her grow up :mirrorwave:


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

she is a beauty, nice to see vernon in the background can we have pics of him please


----------



## CrookedHalo (May 19, 2010)

She is a beautiful little girl!


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Awww she's so gorgeous!!  I just wanna cuddle her all day long!


----------



## Chandoll (May 31, 2010)

Aww she is beautiful!! I want a short hair I'm currently working on my hubby to get me another lol... I want a house full off them!!


----------



## chihuahualondon (Nov 17, 2009)

She is lovely how old is she now ?


----------

